# Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?



## RyzA (11. August 2019)

*Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Moin!


Ich höre gerne Musik. Aber nicht mehr viel am Stück. Daran merke ich das ich älter geworden bin.
Früher als Kind u. Jugendlicher habe ich sehr viel Musik gehört. Fast den ganzen Tag.
Auch gerne mal lauter. Ich hatte auch einen Walkman.
Bis vor ein paar Jahren habe ich auch noch zumindest zeitweise lauter Musik gehört wenn ich alleine zu Hause war.
Aber meine Anlage ist nicht mehr angeschlossen. Ich höre nur noch über Kopfhörer. Dann punktuell auf YouTube etc. Und nicht zu laut.
Auf der Arbeit läuft das Radio nebenbei dezent im Hintergrund. Aber das reicht mir dann auch.
Zu Hause läuft es meistens nur am Wochenende morgens. Meine Frau braucht das sonst auch nicht. Hört auch eher punktuell über Laptop und Handy.
Unterwegs höre ich gar keine Musik. Also mit Ohrenstöpseln oder Kopfhörern. Da ich mich dran gewöhnt habe die Ohren offen für Umgebungsgeräusche zu haben.
Ich will mir aber noch ein Bluetooth Box fürs Handy holen (mein Sohn hat schon so eine) wo ich aufn Balkon etwas Musik hören kann.
Oder wenn man im Sommer mal ein Picknick mit der Familie macht.

Hat sich bei euch das Musikverhalten auch über die Jahre geändert?


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Auf der Arbeit mit Ohrhörern oder über kleine Lautsprecher.
Zuhause mit Nahfeldern oder Kopfhörern.
Und halt im Auto.

Aber mal so nebenbei, wer hat das MK Logo in deinem Avatar so verunstaltet?


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber mal so nebenbei, wer hat das MK Logo in deinem Avatar so verunstaltet?


Stimmt du hast ja auch so ein Bild.

Das habe ich von Pixabay, soll angeblich lizenzfrei sein. Fand ich ganz cool.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Hat sich bei mir noch nie einer drüber beschwert.
Und ich nutze das seit Jahren hier und auch woanders.


----------



## pascha953 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

im Auto, auf der Arbeit mit in Ear Kopfhörer und beim Training


----------



## TJW65 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Mein Musik verhalten:
… ist Scheinbar ziemlich ortsgebunden 
Meist höre ich nur zuhause mal über den PC mit Amazon Music etwas Musik,
oder gelegentlich woanders im Haus mit dem Handy ebenfalls über Amazon und meiner kleinen Bluetooth Box.
Unterwegs eigentlich gar nicht, den auch ich hab mich daran gewöhnt die Umgebung warzunehmen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Wie und wo?

Zu Hause vorm Rechner über ne EssenceOne und nen HD800.

Alles andere an Hintergrundbedudelung von immer dem gleichen Scheiẞ (sorry) versuche ich so gut es geht zu vermeiden. Bedeutet ich besitze kein Radio, in meinem Büro ists totenstill (da ich mich sonst nicht konzentrieren kann) und auch sonst gibts keine Hintergrundbeschallung.

Da ich selbst Musiker bin möchte ich Musik bewusst wahrnehmen. Entweder ich mache sie selbst oder ich höre sie mir an (und mache dabei aber auch nichts anderes). Diese ganze Dauerberieselung der Gesellschaft an allen Ecken und Kanten wo fast nur Schrott läuft, nichts länger dauern darf als 2 Minuten, alles immer unterbrochen wird, irgendwelche Radiomoderatoren erzählen dass sie jetzt ne Stunde ununterbrochen Musik spielen aber ständig dabei reden und keinen ihrer 10 Titel die sie zur Auswahl haben bis zum Ende spielen können macht mich wahnsinnig.

Es ist übriegns auch ziemlich befreiend wenn man nicht ständig damit beömmelt wird welcher Promi jetzt wieder was wo gesagt oder gemacht hat, wo Trump wieder gefurzt hat, welche Mannschaft gegen welche andere jetzt zum 171. x in Folge zwei Punkte in den ersten 27 Spielminuten erzielt hat, wie viel Mollionen man im Lotto nicht gewinnt und welche Farbe Supermodel Nelly heute wieder trägt. Ich verstehe nicht wie Leute sich den ganzen Pile of Shit jeden Tag freiwillig reinhämmern können.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Diese ganze Dauerberieselung der Gesellschaft an allen Ecken und Kanten wo fast nur Schrott läuft, nichts länger dauern darf als 2 Minuten, alles immer unterbrochen wird, irgendwelche Radiomoderatoren erzählen dass sie jetzt ne Stunde ununterbrochen Musik spielen aber ständig dabei reden und keinen ihrer 10 Titel die sie zur Auswahl haben bis zum Ende spielen können macht mich wahnsinnig.


Das nervt mich auch. Überall wo man reinkommt läuft Musik. Und dann noch welche die man gar nicht hören will.

Noch schlimmer finde ich, dass es anscheinend Mode ist, in Restaurants und Imbissbuden Fernseher hinzuhängen wo Musiksender laufen.
Das stört mich beim essen.

Wenn das dezente Musik ist fürs Ambiente ist es ok. Z.B. beim Chinesen fernöstliche entspannende Musik.
Oder beim Griechen griechische Musik.


----------



## fipS09 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Ich höre weniger Musik seit ich kein Auto mehr habe. Hauptsächlich mittlerweile Hintergrundberieselung beim Kochen.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Privat höre ich eigentlich keine Musik mehr. Früher hörte ich immer während meiner Hausaufgaben, beim Lernen, etc. , da mein Bruder zu der Zeit seine erste Freundin fand.. Das Musikhören hörte auf als mein erster Hund verstorben ist, danach habe ich das Interesse an Musik verloren. Seit dem darf ich in einem Mehrpersonenbüro Dauerberieselung ertragen. Da ich auch unter Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten infolge Hintergrundgeräuchen leide, versuche ich ab und an zu Hause mich an selbige zu gewöhnen, indem ich beim Lesen Musik einschalte. Im allgemeinen schätze ich inzwischen Stille.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*



KoteletTor schrieb:


> Da ich auch unter Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten infolge Hintergrundgeräuchen leide, versuche ich ab und an zu Hause mich an selbige zu gewöhnen, indem ich beim Lesen Musik einschalte.


Das kenne ich. 

Als ich vor 10 Jahren noch Auto gefahren bin konnte ich mich bei zu lauter Musik auch nicht konzentrieren. Und war "nervös" und "gereizt".
Deswegen kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, wie sich manche mit ihren fahrenden Discotheken, noch auf den Straßenverkehr konzentrieren können. 
Und mitn Handy spielen sie dabei auch noch rum.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das kenne ich.
> 
> Als ich vor 10 Jahren noch Auto gefahren bin konnte ich mich bei zu lauter Musik auch nicht konzentrieren. Und war "nervös" und "gereizt".
> Deswegen kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, wie sich manche mit ihren fahrenden Discotheken, noch auf den Straßenverkehr konzentrieren können.
> Und mitn Handy spielen sie dabei auch noch rum.



Hauptsache die Führerscheinneulinge bauen sich eine dicke Anlage ins Fahrzeug, sodass der Rettungsdienst nicht mehr wargenommen wird


----------



## azzih (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Im Auto hauptsächlich, ansonsten manchmal bei der Arbeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Bei uns im Laden läuft den ganzen Tag Radio Regenbogen.
Nach Feierabend höre ich auf dem Rad manchmal leise( ich will ja was vom Verkehr hören) klassische Musik über Kopfhörer. Das entspannt beim radeln. 
Ansonsten habe ich keine Lust mehr Musik zu hören.


----------



## TomatenKenny (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

hmm. zuhause fast nur noch mit Kopfhörern, wegen der Mietze.   

Auf Arbeit meine eigene Mukke, da im Radio, eh nur Dreck läuft.

Und wenn ich unterwegs bin mit der Bahn oder so, gehts gar nicht mehr ohne Musik. Sonst fühl ich mich voll nackig  außerdem, muss ich dann nicht das sinnlose Gequatsche, von den ganzen Menschen um mich herum hören


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Ich besitze kein Radio und keine Anlage. Musik höre ich zuhause, wenn ich am Rechner sitze per 30€-Gaming-Headset oder durchschnittlichen PC-Boxen mit kleinem Subwoofer. Dann meist Youtube, obwohl ich noch zig GB an Musik auf der Platte habe. Sonst über Handy mal beim Abwaschen, Wäsche aufhängen oder unter der Dusche (in ersteren beiden Fällen entweder über ein stinknormales 10€-Handy-Headset - keine In-Ears, die hasse ich wie die Pest - oder den Handylautsprecher, in letzterem Fall natürlich nur über den Handylautsprecher).

Unterwegs, ob zu Fuß oder im Öpnv höre ich oft Musik über Handy und das schon erwåhnte Headset, i. d. R. Mucke, die ich auf dem Handy gespeichert habe. 

Ich liebe Musik, bin aber nicht audiophil. Besonderen Technik-Schnickschnack brauche ich nicht.


----------



## blautemple (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Ich höre eig größtenteils nur auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit beim Radfahren Musik, weil ich ca 20 Minuten am Stück sehr steil bergauf fahren muss. Das motiviert ungemein.

Ansonsten halt hin und wieder daheim beim Surfen.

Unterwegs nutze ich Airpods und daheim Beyerdynamic DT990 und nein, meine Ohren bluten nicht wenn ich die Airpods nutze ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Zu Hause: über die Panasonic-Anlage bei Lautstärke 1,5 (von 10).
Wenn ich alleine bin auch mal die Lautstärke 2.

Im Auto: fast gar nicht mehr, nur noch bei Pausen von der CD.

Die Radiosender kann man noch bis zum Wetterbericht ertragen.
Der Rotz, der danach kommt, reizt immer mehr zum Brechen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Ich höre beim auto fahren und auf arbeit radio. (auf arbeit nur, wenn ich nicht gerade lärm verursache ) Allerdings gibt es bei mir, dank DAB+, nur noch einen radiosender... sprich radio BOB. Die regionalen sender bei uns kann man ja in die tonne kloppen und im "UKW-bereich" von BOB bin ich normal nicht unterwegs.


----------



## Krautmausch (12. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Ich glaub, zu meiner Schulzeit hab ich auch noch viel mehr Musik gehört, sowohl zuhause als auch auf dem Fahrrad auf dem Schulweg. Da hab ich auch teilweise Stunden am Stück mit der Suche nach neuer Musik im Internet verbracht. Wenn man erwachsen ist (alsob  ), scheinen die Nerven für das endlose Gedudel zu schwinden, zumal man keine Lust mehr hat, ständig neue Musik zu suchen. Heute laufen bei mir mal noch ein, zwei Stunden Musik am Tag zuhause, und dann meistens entweder altbewährte Alben oder Internetradio, wo man sich keine Gedanken über das Programm machen muss.

P.S.: Ich musste mal zwei Jahre lang Chartradio am Arbeitsplatz ertragen, bis ich (aus anderem Grund) mein eigenes Büro bekam. Ich weiß nicht, wie man dauerhaft und freiwillig immer dieselbe Schleife von Chartgedudel hören kann. Zumal bei den meisten Menschen, die so etwas am Arbeitsplatz laufen lassen, auch zuhause permanent das Küchenradio vor sich hin leiert. Ich hab keine Ahnung, warum euch dieser Quatsch nicht spätestens in der zweiten Woche zum Hals raus hängt.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich musste mal zwei Jahre lang Chartradio am Arbeitsplatz ertragen, bis ich (aus anderem Grund) mein eigenes Büro bekam. Ich weiß nicht, wie man dauerhaft und freiwillig immer dieselbe Schleife von Chartgedudel hören kann. Zumal bei den meisten Menschen, die so etwas am Arbeitsplatz laufen lassen, auch zuhause permanent das Küchenradio vor sich hin leiert. Ich hab keine Ahnung, warum euch dieser Quatsch nicht spätestens in der zweiten Woche zum Hals raus hängt.


Bei uns auch auf der Arbeit. "Eins Live" oder "Radio Herford "ständige Chartrotation. Kann nerven.
Gelegentlich hören wir auch mal "WDR 4", da spielen sie Oldies.
Aber zwischendurch gibt es auch geile neue Lieder wo ich sage "Wow! Wer ist das? Wie heisst das?" 
Da fällt mir gerade ein das ich "Shazam" App noch installiere wollte.
Die erkennt ja sofort welches Lied das ist.
Ich hatte sonst immer später zu Hause in den Playlists der jeweiligen Sender nachgeguckt.


----------



## blautemple (12. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns auch auf der Arbeit. "Eins Live" oder "Radio Herford "ständige Chartrotation. Kann nerven.
> Gelegentlich hören wir auch mal "WDR 4", da spielen sie Oldies.
> Aber zwischendurch gibt es auch geile neue Lieder wo ich sage "Wow! Wer ist das? Wie heisst das?"
> Da fällt mir gerade ein das ich "Shazam" App noch installiere wollte.
> ...



Ich nutze eig immer die Radios von Spotify. Da entdecke ich tatsächlich hin und wieder eine mir unbekannte Perle.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Wir hören ja alle gemeinsam Radio über das konventionelle Radio.
Übers Handy höre ich nicht auf der Arbeit. Ohrenstöpsel oder Kopfhörer stören mich da (muß auch die Umgebung mitbekommen).
Und Akkuverbrauch ist dann  höher.
Meistens lasse ich mein Handy auch im Spind und gehe nur in den Pausen da ran.


----------



## P2063 (12. August 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Hauptsächlich in der Bahn, weil es hilft um die Menschen um einen herum zu ignorieren. Auf das ANC meiner Sonys will ich nicht mehr verzichten. Meistens via Play music die "gefällt mir" oder eine "BandXY-Radio" Playlist. Beim Autofahren dann aber wieder lieber komplette alben.

Jegliche Form von Radio kann mir gestohlen bleiben, zuviel Gelaber und Werbung und dann läuft ohnehin nur irgendwelcher Mist.


----------



## the_villaiNs (30. September 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Mittlerweile hauptsächlich bei der Arbeit mit Airdots über Spotify aufm Handy.
Ansonsten kommen im Auto mal die alten CDs in den Player und beim Essen läuft manchmal etwas Radio im Hintergrund.


----------



## John_Shaft (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Aktuell meist auf Spotify oder einfach YouTube.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Hab meine Auswahl an Musik komplett auf meinem Handy dank 200GB SD-Card.

Bedingt durch meine Vorliebe für expliziten HipHop oder Livesets aus dem Elektrobereich kann mich das übliche Radioprogramm nicht fesseln. Streamingdienste nutze ich nicht, da eine schnelle Datenverbindung im Osten des Landes immernoch Mangelware ist. 

Ansonsten höre ich Musik gern laut. 

Der Bass muss fi...en!


----------



## _Berge_ (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Hauptsächlich in der Bahn, sind immerhin 45min Strecke und ich will morgens von anderen Menschen nichts hören 

Auf Arbeit läuft Rock Antenne oder Radio Bob Harte Saite, hat schon was gutes wenn die Kollegen den gleichen Musik Geschmack haben 

Zuhause auf den Nachfeldern wird ab und zu auch Musik abgespielt, aber tatsächlich unregelmäßig

Musik ist auch immer recht laut Rock/Metal und Konsorten, kann ich mich am besten entspannen bei  ausser es kommt ein Telefonat, dann wirds mal pausiert ^^


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Beim Aufstehen
- meist keine Musik

Außerhaus 
- in der Arbeit: mit dem Radio. Wir haben momentan einen lokalen Sender welcher nur wenige ausgesuchte Charttitel und dafür viel mehr Klassiker spielt und sich auch nicht ständig wiederholt, Von den Klassikern ist das meiste 70s-90s (Schwerpunkt: Diverse Rockgenres, aber auch Dance und Funk&Soul kommt vor). Vor einem Jahr haben Sie auch Youtubecover von Enter Sandman im Programm gehabt, da war ich ganz erstaunt, weil ich dachte Radios spielen nur offizielle Plattenfirmen-Releases.
- wenn ich alleine mit einem Zug reise und Lust auf Musik habe: Handy (auf Micro-SDXC gesp. MP3 ) mit Earpods
- im Auto: mit dem Radio
- auf dem Rad: nie, da ich mich auf den Verkehr konzentrieren muss

Zuhause - Stereoanlage (CD) oder PC (lokal gespeicherte MP3 o. FLAC, Youtube) zuhause meistens am Abend oder wenn ich einen Wochenendtag mal zuhause bleibe, aber dennoch nicht zocke.


----------



## dustyjerk (14. November 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Die meiste Musik höre ich aktuell wohl auf der Arbeit: Per Kopfhörer über MP3, Bandcamp oder seltener Spotify. 
Bei der Autofahrt: Immer über USB-Stick
Zuhause dann meist über die Anlage Vinyl, MP3 oder Bandcamp.

Dabei höre ich fast immer Alben in der entsprechenden Reihenfolge, ab und zu auch einfach Zufallswiedergabe. Und bis auf die Autofahrt (weil mein Clio kein scrobbeln unterstützt) und eben Vinyl wird so ziemlich alles was ich höre auf Last.fm gescrobbelt: dustyjerk’s Music Profile | Last.fm

Ich würde es bei mir so umschreiben: Früher habe ich SEHR viel gehört, heute nur noch viel


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. November 2019)

*AW: Musikverhalten - wie und wo hört ihr eure Musik?*

Abends am PC lass ich mich meistens berieseln.
Ansonsten im Büro übers Radio oder im Auto meine Deezer Playlist, gerne auch mal Hörspiele (lohnt bei 30min Fahrt nur meist kaum).

Abends zum einschlafen gibts klassisch die drei ???, John Sinclair oder manchmal noch TKKG


----------

